

Awesome Ssh Tricks - mds
http://criticalfutures.com/2011/03/9-awesome-ssh-tricks/

======
benawabe896
These have been good to me. Nice way to preserve permissions as well.

tar czf - files/ | ssh whatever.com "cd /path/to/; tar xzvf - "

ssh whatever.com "cd /path/to/; tar czf - files/" | tar xzvf -

